# evoc FR Protektorenrucksäcke - Unterschied Standard, TEAM und UNLIMITED?



## Cyverboy2 (28. November 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich will mir zu Weihnachten einen Protektorenrucksack von evoc kaufen und schwanke noch zwischen der 16l Enduro Version und der 20l Trail Version. 

Meine eigentliche Frage: Es gibt von beiden Verionen noch jeweils die TEAM Edition, vom Trail sogar noch eine UNLIMITED Edition. Wo genau liegt da der Unterschied? Haben sie nur andere Farben oder gibst auch funktionale Unterschiede? Konnte zumindest nichts konkretes feststellen!

http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike


----------



## schloe (28. November 2012)

Der Unterschied ist nur die Farbe, hatte beide hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Roman (3. Dezember 2012)

der Unteschied zwischen FR und Trail ist 4L mehr Stauraum und bissel mehr Ausstattung beim Trail (2-step-zipper-system, map-pocket und rain-cover)
das rain-cover finde ich recht nützlich.
ansonsten sind zwischen "Team" und "Unlimited" nur Farbunterschied.


----------



## MisterXT (8. Dezember 2012)

Der Unlimited hat doch noch die Tasche am Hüftgurt, das haben die anderen nicht?


----------



## tillibebek (8. Dezember 2012)

Gibts für die Rucksäcke gute Angebote derzeit?


----------



## der-Roman (8. Dezember 2012)

im BikeMark ist der Unlimited als XL fÃ¼r 119â¬ drin


----------



## schloe (9. Dezember 2012)

hier
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produktlistek.cfm?suchstring=evoc&search=1


----------



## tillibebek (9. Dezember 2012)

schloe schrieb:


> hier
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produktlistek.cfm?suchstring=evoc&search=1



da gibts keine Angebote für evoc FR!


----------



## Kiwi_185 (16. Dezember 2012)

wie machen sich die grÃ¶ssen bei dem rucksack bemerkbar ? 

auf der seite gibt es ihn ja fÃ¼r 100â¬ aber halt nur als XL 
ich wÃ¤re 1,80 gross mit noch paar cm luft nach oben


----------



## kommando99 (16. Dezember 2012)

Heute gibts 15% auf die Evocs bei Hibike.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/i1e6191016fc779d1339b3bfdd8979bc4/c1/Adventskalender_20121216.html


----------



## tillibebek (16. Dezember 2012)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Heute gibts 15% auf die Evocs bei Hibike.
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...3bfdd8979bc4/c1/Adventskalender_20121216.html



Vielen Dank! Endlich ein neuer Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Roman (17. Dezember 2012)

hehe
Gestern sofort zugeschlagen und nen "EVOC Freeride Trail Unlimited 20L" geordert. 24 gespart.


----------



## schloe (17. Dezember 2012)

aber sicher
Trail 20l für 100
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...m0/c3VjaHN0cmluZz1ldm9jJnNlYXJjaD0x&pnr=21510


----------



## kommando99 (17. Dezember 2012)

Aber leider nur in XL und als 2012er Modell.


----------



## der-Roman (17. Dezember 2012)

Der XL wird so gut wie jedem zu groß sein. Glaube der ist ab 192cm Körpergröße...


----------



## damage0099 (17. Dezember 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Der Unlimited hat doch noch die Tasche am Hüftgurt, das haben die anderen nicht?



habe den Team, der hat die Tasche am Hüftgurt


----------



## madre (17. Dezember 2012)

ICh bin 1,90 habe den XL schon mal probiert und der hat gut gepasst.

Habe ihn mal bestellt fÃ¼r 99â¬ das ist echt n Schnapper !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. Dezember 2012)

noch zur Anmerkung:
Der 16L hat kein Raincover! Kostet auch noch paar â¬,50!


----------



## der-Roman (17. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin auch 1,90m und der M/L hat mir besser gepasst...


----------



## madre (17. Dezember 2012)

Hängt halt vor allem von der Oberkörper Länge + Form ab.
Als Handballer habe ich keinen klassischen Radfahrer Oberkörper.

Schlecht für den Luftwiederstand -> Beim Handball teilweise ganz praktisch .)


----------



## tillibebek (19. Dezember 2012)

Heute den evoc fr trail 20l bekommen für 124euro. Macht einen grandiosen Eindruck. Morgen gibts mal eine Tour auf dem Feldberg.


----------



## Cyverboy2 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hab jetzt den 16l Enduro in der Team Version, passt super und sieht geil aus  Praxiseinsatz kommt dann hoffentlich bald!


----------



## tillibebek (29. Dezember 2012)

Mein Fazit nach einer 60km-Tour:

Sitzt gut am Körper, auch bei kleineren Sprüngen. Der Rücken wird auf jeden Fall nass. Der Protektor stört den Tragekomfort nicht wesentlich.

Der Rucksack ist in einer super Qualität. Viele kleine Fächern, keine Probleme mit einer Hydrapak 3l-Trinkblase. Dieser Rucksack ist in jedem Fall mal durchdacht.


----------



## damage0099 (29. Dezember 2012)

Das triffts genau!


----------



## madre (1. Januar 2013)

Meiner liegt auch in XL bei mir. Leider bin ich seit Weihnachten
total erkältet und noch nicht gefahren. 
Aber die Qualität Aufteilung ne Sitz am Rücken ist echt super.


----------



## Epictetus (5. Juni 2015)

Ich kram den Thread hier nochmal aus:

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Evoc FR Trail und Evoc Fr Enduro (bis auf 20l vs 16l)?
Kann man zum Trail greifen, oder meint ihr die 16l Variante reicht für ne Tagestour mit Regenjacke, Softshell und Protektoren sowie Snacks und Trinkblase aus?

Gruß


----------



## pixxelbiker (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hab generell lieber ein paar Reseren an Stauraum, deswegen ists bei mir auch vor damals der FR Trail Team geworden...und ich hab es nicht bereut...das einzige was mir nicht so recht in den Kopf will: Warum wurde als Farbe für die Regenhülle "schwarz" gewählt?

Da in letzter Zeit ist immer öfter die Fotoausrüstung mit auf Tour kommt hab ich mir zusätzlich noch den Rucksack CP26 bestellt, mal schauen ob der Trail Team bleibt oder wieder verkauft wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (7. Juni 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich kram den Thread hier nochmal aus:
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Evoc FR Trail und Evoc Fr Enduro (bis auf 20l vs 16l)?
> Kann man zum Trail greifen, oder meint ihr die 16l Variante reicht für ne Tagestour mit Regenjacke, Softshell und Protektoren sowie Snacks und Trinkblase aus?
> ...


Ich bin mit dem 16Liter ne 8-Tagestour gefahren (ne Art AX). Mir hats gereicht.


----------



## Epictetus (7. Juni 2015)

Hab mir jetzt mal für 144 Stutz den Blackline 20L geholt

Mal sehen was der taugt


----------

